# D90, D80, D60, D3100..or what?



## Tagrun (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello Everyone.

I have been reading these pages, reviews, and different sale sites for the right camera for me.

I just would like to discuss what I should be looking for.

Before I get flamed by not saying what I am going to use it for I am trying to go into this purchase like this...

1. Being able to use this body for overall use.


-Be it sports
-Landscapes
-Overall
-Portraits
2. Be able to learn and grow into the camera. I do not want to buy a camera and have to move on 3 months later. 

With this in mind. I have read that the d90 is one of the "best" cameras on the market right now with everyone's differencing opinions on the matter it seems like this camera I could begin to learn how to use, and grow into it with no probably.

But then with the d80 and d60 has similar reviews, but cheaper.  But could save money with the d90 for buying used older lenses.

But then this new d3100 thats on the market...I just am not sure.

My budget varies. I'd like to get a "Kit". Any suggestions?

Thanks for reading.

-Steve


----------



## edouble (Oct 18, 2010)

Nobody can tell you which camera is best for YOU to grow with. If you researched then go out and buy one!

BTW all cameras take pictures, ie sports, portrait......


----------



## rainking (Oct 18, 2010)

Get the most expensive one you can afford/willing to spend. All dSLR camera that are in the market now will all take excellent pictures. I would get the D90 out of those. It is a proven workhorse.


----------



## KmH (Oct 18, 2010)

Play it safe. Get one of each.

Nikon's D40/D40x/D60/D3000/D3100/D5000 (baby Nikon's) do not have a focus motor in the camera body and can only auto focus (AF) Nikon AF-S, and the older AF-I lenses which have the focus motor in the lens.

The D80 and D90 do have a focus motor and screw drive in the camera body and can auto focus AF, AF-I, and AF-S lenses. The in the camera focus motor and screw drive is not used to focus AF-I and AF-S lenses.

Most of the AF lenses available as new today are yesterdays pro lenses and are not inexpensive, often being beyond the budget of D40 through D5000 owners.

The D40/D40x/D60 only have the Nikon Multi-CAM250 AF module and have only 3 auto focus points, non of them being a cross-type focus point.

The D3000/D3100/D5000/D90 all have Nikon's milti-CAM1000 AF module and have 9 focus points, the center one being a cross-type focus point.

None of the baby Nikon's have a top LCD, nor a second command wheel.

The D90 has Commander Mode when using CLS.

Now then, shooting sports requires some specialized capabilities beyond most other types of photogrraphy. For shooting indoor, and outdoor night field sports, a good high ISO capablility is paramount, as is wide aperture lenses. Reach (magnification or longer focal lengths) is needed for field sports.

Of the cameras you mentioned, the D90 is what I would recommend based on your stated requirements:

It has:

an in-the-body focus motor
decent high ISO performance relative to its cost, and will be barely adequet to shoot indoor and outdoor nighttime sports if wide aperture lenses are used.
has the Multi-CAM 1000 AF module
has Commander Mode when using CLS.
has a top LCD


----------



## Tagrun (Oct 18, 2010)

KmH said:


> Play it safe. Get one of each.
> 
> Nikon's D40/D40x/D60/D3000/D3100/D5000 (baby Nikon's) do not have a focus motor in the camera body and can only auto focus (AF) Nikon AF-S, and the older AF-I lenses which have the focus motor in the lens.
> 
> ...



Thanks for going into detail. That is what I was really leaning towards.

Though tell me, what type of lens should I be looking for, for the d90. Some dome with the 18-105mm and what not, but those are mostly "kit" lenses. Should I find the body, and buy a lens separate? or should I wait till I am able to adapt myself to the camera to by a separate lens.


----------



## cnutco (Oct 18, 2010)

Tagrun said:


> Thanks for going into detail. That is what I was really leaning towards.
> 
> Though tell me, what type of lens should I be looking for, for the d90. Some dome with the 18-105mm and what not, but those are mostly "kit" lenses. Should I find the body, and buy a lens separate? or should I wait till I am able to adapt myself to the camera to by a separate lens.



Buy the kit and learn with it.  That will be your cheapest starting point while you are learning.  Then you could pick and choose which lens you will want to get next.  Most likely you will get the most popular 70 - 200mm f2.8 as your first lens after the kit.

I have the D90 and I still use it all the time with any of my lenses!

Goodluck and have fun...


----------



## Tagrun (Oct 18, 2010)

cnutco said:


> Tagrun said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for going into detail. That is what I was really leaning towards.
> ...



So something like this?

Nikon D90 + AF-S 18-55mm + 55-200mm VR Lens Kit #D203 - eBay (item 300481243472 end time Nov-14-10 00:48:00 PST)

or...


----------



## Rosshole (Oct 18, 2010)

KmH, the D5000 does NOT have the commander mode...   in case you wanted to edit your post.


----------



## cnutco (Oct 18, 2010)

Tagrun said:


> So something like this?
> 
> Nikon D90 + AF-S 18-55mm + 55-200mm VR Lens Kit #D203 - eBay (item 300481243472 end time Nov-14-10 00:48:00 PST)
> 
> or...



I was thinking more along the lines of the D90 and the 18 -105mm.  It would be cheaper so you can save $$$ for the next lens.  But sure, that kit will give you just about all the distance that you will need, not want, to learn with.

Keep an eye on the D90 though,  seeing that the D7000 is out, ppl will be trying to sell their D90 to buy the D7000.  You might see lower prices to come...


----------



## Tagrun (Oct 18, 2010)

I know we were talking about the d90, but what about the D3100, is that a camera worth buying?


----------



## cnutco (Oct 18, 2010)

You will be upgrading the body quicker than you would if you get the D90.


----------



## Tagrun (Oct 18, 2010)

cnutco said:


> You will be upgrading the body quicker than you would if you get the D90.



I guess that is true enough, I am just wary buying used equipment. 

But I guess with the new 7000 out the new d90s will start being sold cheaper.


----------



## Fleetwood271 (Oct 18, 2010)

cnutco said:


> Tagrun said:
> 
> 
> > So something like this?
> ...


----------



## KmH (Oct 19, 2010)

Rosshole said:


> KmH, the D5000 does NOT have the commander mode... in case you wanted to edit your post.


Edited and thanks.

 As I typed that I'm pretty sure I was thinking about the D7000.


----------



## Rosshole (Oct 19, 2010)

KmH said:


> Rosshole said:
> 
> 
> > KmH, the D5000 does NOT have the commander mode... in case you wanted to edit your post.
> ...


 
That's what i figured...   and I ordered "the digital photographer's guide to model releases" on your recommendation, thanks!


----------



## Tagrun (Oct 19, 2010)

I was also looking at Pentax because of the IS, is that worth it?

New Gear: Pentax K-r DSLR | Photography - PopPhoto.com Offers Camera Reviews and Exclusive Photo Tips


Or maybe this crazy package: http://www.getitdigital.com/package.php?id=695


----------

